# Buy snowblower or stick with atv plow?



## newguyjosh (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a polaris atv with snowplow and we recently moved to a smaller property where I have no use for the atv except for plowing my drive. Otherwise it will sit almost all year round. I am thinking about buying a snowblower and selling the atv (the extra cash would be handy now). I could sale the atv for around 4k and get a good snowblower for 1000 or less.
My drive is concrete and is 185' long by 20 feet wide (the first 30' from the house) then tapers to 11' wide for the rest of it. It is fairly flat except for a gradual slope the last 30 feet to the road. Also have a 20x20 turn around/parking area by house. We typically get snows in the 2-8 inch range with 1-2 larger snows owe year maybe. So I've never used a snow blower and was wondering if a drive this size is manageable with one? How long would it take with a 4-6 inch snow? How much physical exertion is involved in operating one of these things? Am I going to give myself a heart attack straining in the cold? Is it something my wife could do if I wasn't home?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

it depends do you want to use a snowblower or would you rather sit on your bum and push the snow?
does the wifey use the atv currently? if so I would stick with it for a while. How long does it take with the atv right now? and does the atv have a winch? how big is the plow on it, power angle or manual angle? does it have a cab a windshield heated seat or any other amenities?

you will probably not have a heart attack because most of the modern day snow blowers do most of the work once they are running..


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you won't use the atv other than plowing I'd definitely sell it and buy either a walk behind blower, or a garden tractor with a blower attachment (if your yard is large enough to justify it). A blower is MUCH more efficient than a plow is. You don't have to clear extra area to accommodate for future snow accumulations and it leaves a cleaner drive than a plow does. And you'd have a pile of extra cash left over. Win---win...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

how are you planning on cutting the grass?


----------

